# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  چگونه به ارزان‌ترین ایزوگام در تهران دسترسی پیدا کنیم؟

## karchidari.com

*ایزوگام پوششی بسیار مستحکم و با مقاومت بالا متشکل از قیر و الیاف  مصنوعی است که به منظور پوشش‌دهی سطوح در برابر نفوذ آب و رطوبت مورد  استفاده قرار می‌گیرد. ارائه‌دهندگان خدمات نصب ایزوگام بسیار متنوع بوده و  رده‌های قیمتی نسبتا متفاوتی نیز اعلام می‌کنند. با این حساب، پیدا کردن  ارزان‌ترین ایزوگام در تهران که با کیفیت مناسب نیز همراه باشد، چالش‌های  خود را خواهد داشت. اما خوشبختانه در خدمات سفارش هوشمند کارچی‌داری این  فرصت برای هموطنان فراهم شده است که ارزان‌ترین ایزوگام در تهران را سفارش  داده و این سرویس را با کیفیت تراز اول دریافت کنند.

 
 ایزوگام چیست و چگونه ساخته می‌شود؟     همان‌طور که در ابتدا نیز اشاره کردیم، ایزوگام ترکیبی از قیر و الیاف  ویژه‌ای است که در کنار یکدیگر لایه‌ای مقاوم نسبت به آب و رطوبت را به  وجود می‌آورند. به این ترتیب با استفاده از نصب فوری ایزوگام در کف سطوح،  دیوارها و … از نفود آب و رطوبت جلوگیری به عمل خواهد آمد.
     ایزوگام از لایه پلی اتیلن، فویل آلومینیوم، تیشو یا پشم شیشه، پلی  استر، فیلم پلی اتیلن و غالب اوقات پودر معدنی، پودر تالک یا پودر مس ۶۰۰  ساخته می‌شود. البته در نظر داشته باشید که با انواعی از ایزوگام روبرو  هستیم که ممکن است یک لایه یا دو لایه باشند. ایزوگام تک لایه دارای ۳ میلی  متر ضخامت بوده و ایزوگام دولایه، ۳.۵ تا ۴ میلی‌متر ضخامت دارد.
     فرآیند ساخت ایزوگام به زبان ساده و خلاصه، این طور است که ابتدا مواد  پلی استر و تیشو را در تشت‌های بزرگ قیر وارد می‌کنند. سپس در این مرحله  پودر معدنی افزوده شده و با خارج کردن ایزوگام، تک لایه یا دولایه بودن آن،  تعیین خواهد شد.
     پس از آن یک ورق آلومینیوم به ایزوگام چسبانده شده و آن را داخل حوضچه آب سرد می‌کنند تا به خوبی محکم شود.
     پس از خروج از حوضچه آب سرد، یک لایه پلاستیک به بخش پشت ایزوگام چسبانده خواهد شد.
     پس از این گام نیز باید ایزوگام‌ها در مقابل فن‌های عظیم  قرار گرفته و  به خوبی خشک شوند. این مرحله خشک‌سازی از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار بوده و  کیفیت ایزوگام را رقم می‌زند.
     برای خرید ایزوگام در شرق تهران یا ایزوگام در غرب تهران و … بهتر است  حتما نظر یک کارشناس را جویا شوید. انواع مختلفی از ایزوگام در بازار وجود  دارد که هر یک بسته به مشخصات خود، می‌تواند از درجه کیفی متفاوتی برخوردار  باشد. این چیزی است که افراد عادی به سختی قادر به تشخیص آن خواهند بود و  بهتر است برای بهره‌برداری کامل از هزینه‌ای که صرف می‌کنید، انتخاب  ایزوگام را به دست کاردان آن بسپارید.

     در کارچی‌داری می‌توانید ارزان‌ترین ایزوگام در تهران را سفارش داده و  سطوح مورد نظر خود را به این شکل، به راحتی در برابر رطوبت و آب، عایق‌بندی  کنید.
     در سامانه هوشمند سفارش خدمات کارچی‌داری،  علاوه بر امکان سفارش نصب فوری ایزوگام، کارشناس به شما در انتخاب بهترین  ایزوگام بسته به سطحی که قصد عایق‌کاری آن را دارید، کمک خواهد کرد. همین  طور برای خرید ارزان‌ترین ایزوگام در تهران می‌توانید از کارشناسان  کارچی‌داری کمک گرفته و به این شکل ضمن پرداخت مبلغی کمتر، کارایی بالاتری  به دست بیاورید.
 کاربردهای ایزوگام کدامند؟     شاید پیش از این تصور می‌کردیم که کاربرد ایزوگام تنها به عایق‌سازی  پشت بام منازل محدود می‌شود؛ اما جالب است بدانید که از ایزوگام در  عایق‌کاری کف استخرها، سونا، جکوزی، دیوارها، سردخانه‌ها، پل‌های هوایی،  باند فرودگاه، پارکینگ‌های تجاری و طبقاتی، لوله‌های آب، لوله‌های استخراج  نفت، لوله‌های گاز، تونل‌ها و … نیز استفاده می‌شود.
     بسته به این که قصد ایزوگام کردن چه سطحی را داشته باشید، نوع تک لایه  یا دو لایه آن کاربرد خواهد داشت. همین طور شما انواع ایزوگام‌ها را در  مدل‌های با روکش آلومینیومی (فویل) یا بدون روکش آلومینیومی می‌یابید که  باز بسته به کاربرد، تفاوت‌هایی دارند. به طور نمونه برای ایزوگام کردن  سطوحی که به طور مستقیم در مقابل تابش نور خورشید قرار می‌گیرند، استفاده  از ایزوگام‌هایی با روکش آلومینیوم، کارآمدتر بوده و میزان مقاومت بالاتری  را به همراه خواهد داشت.
     اما اگر قصد ایزوگام کردن سطوحی را دارید که تماسی مستقیم با تابش نور  خورشید ندارند، استفاده از ایزوگام بدون روکش آلومینیومی کفایت خواهد کرد.
     بدیهی است که قیمت ایزوگام با روکش آلومینیومی از روکش بدون آلومینیوم، ارزانتر خواهد بود.
روش نصب ایزوگام چیست؟     روش نصب ایزوگام به زبانی ساده به شرح زیر است. توجه داشته باشید که  نصب ایزوگام به صورت شخصی به هیچ وجه مورد تائید نیست و شما به احتمال زیاد  نمی‌توانید نصب ایزوگام را به شکل حرفه‌ای انجام داده و بهره‌برداری لازم  را از آن نخواهید داشت.





 به این شکل هزینه‌ای که بابت خرید ارزان‌ترین ایزوگام  پرداخت کرده‌اید، به هدر رفته و کارایی لازم روی سطح مورد نظر شما،  پیاده‌سازی نخواهد شد. از این روی حتما نصب ایزوگام را به کارشناس و متخصص  حرفه‌ای این حوزه سپرده و اجازه دهید تا عایق‌کاری به شکل کامل و صددرصدی  انجام شده و هیچ گونه نقطه ضعفی روی سطح به جهت نفوذ آب و رطوبت باقی  نماند.

     برای نصب ارزان‌ترین ایزوگام در تهران باید مراحل زیر را طی کنید:
گام اول: ابتدا لازم است که سطح مورد نظر خود را به  خوبی تمیز نمایید. برای این منظور به خوبی سطح را جارو زده و به کمک آب و  در صورت آلودگی زیاد شوینده مناسب، تمیز نمایید (حتما وضعیت آب و هوا را چک  کنید تا در روز بارندگی اقدام به نصب ایزوگام نکنید.)
     سپس اجازه دهید که سطح به خوبی خشک شود و هیچ گونه رطوبتی روی آن باقی  نماند. به طور مثال اگر سطح شما پشت بام است، بگذارید یک روز کامل در معرض  نور خورشید مانده و تمام رطوبت آن کشیده شود.
گام دوم: حال به خوبی سطح خود را بررسی کنید که هیچ  گونه ترک‌خوردگی یا مشکلات این چنینی نداشته باشد. در صورت وجود هر گونه  ایراد از این دست، پیش از نصب ایزوگام، نسبت به رفع آن اقدام کنید.
گام سوم: در مرحله بعدی سطح خود را به خوبی  اندازه‌گیری نمایید. با توجه به عرض ۹۰ سانتی متری ایزوگام ها، لازم است که  شما نیز سطح خود را به همین مقیاس، بخش‌بندی کنید.
گام چهارم: سپس رول ایزوگام را باز کرده و با توجه به  مساحت سطحی که قصد ایزوگام کردن آن را دارید، از رول جدا کنید. دقت داشته  باشید که باید از نقطه میانی شروع به نصب ایزوگام کرده و سپس به طرفین حرکت  کنید. (برای نصب ایزوگام از روش حرارت‌دهی استفاده می‌شود و در صورتی که  ایزوگام دارای لایه رویی پلاستیکی باشد، باید ابتدا روکش پلاستیکی را جدا  کرد.)
نکته ۱: علت شروع کردن از نقطه میانی رول ۱۰ متری  (یعنی مرز ۵ متری)، این است که می‌خواهیم ایزوگام به خوبی و به شکل کاملا  صاف نصب شود. در صورتی که از یک جهت راست یا چپ شروع به نصب کنید، یک طول  ۱۰ متری پیش رو خواهید داشت و ریسک کج شدن مسیر ایزوگام، بالا خواهد بود.  اما در این حالت استاندارد نصب، با فاصله‌های کوتاه یک بار از راست و یک  بار از سمت چپ به نصب ایزوگام می‌پردازیم و به این شکل تراز مسیر حفظ  می‌شود.
نکته ۲: دقت داشته باشید که مرزهای رول‌های بعدی  ایزوگام به درستی روی هم قرار گرفته و هیچ گونه خط نازکی این میان بدون  عایق‌بندی باقی نماند.


قیمت ایزوگام در تهران چقدر است؟     قیمت ایزوگام در تهران بستگی به متراژ مورد نیز و نوع ایزوگام (تک لایه  یا دو لایه) خواهد داشت. همین‌طور با توجه به این که ایزوگام پشم شیشه،  ایزوگام اصل تهران، ایزوگام بام پوش و … را انتخاب کرده باشید، باز با یک  تفاوت قیمت روبرو خواهید بود.

     در سامانه هوشمند سفارش خدمات کارچی‌داری، ضمن آن که می‌توانید از  کارشناسان نصب ایزوگام بهره‌مند شده و انجام این کار را به افراد کاردان و  متخصص بسپارید، مشاوره خرید ایزوگام را نیز دریافت خواهید کرد. به این شکل  می‌توانید ارزان‌ترین ایزوگام در تهران را خریداری کرده و بهترین کارایی را  از آن در سطح مورد نظر خود داشته باشید.

     به طور مثال قیمت ایزوگام دو لایه با فویل می‌تواند چیزی بین متری ۲۹  هزار تومان تا ۳۲ هزار تومان باشد. همین طور قیمت ایزوگام دو لایه بدون  فویل نیز از متری ۲۷ هزار تومان تا ۲۹ هزار تومان متغیر است. (در نظر داشته  باشید که این قیمت‌ها حدودی و مربوط به زمان نگارش این مقاله است و بسته  به شرایط و زمان و همین‌طور مشخصات ایزوگام، تغییر خواهد کرد.)

چطور ارزان‌ترین ایزوگام را سفارش دهیم؟     برای سفارش ارزان‌ترین ایزوگام در غرب تهران یا شرق پایتخت و همین طور  سایر نقاط آن و همین طور نصب فوری ایزوگام، می‌توانید از طریق سامانه  هوشمند سفارش خدمات کارچی‌داری اقدام کنید. به این ترتیب نصب ایزوگام در  تهران به وسیله متخصصان حرفه‌ای این حوزه در محل مورد نظر شما انجام خواهد  شد و می‌توانید از کیفیت خروجی آن اطمینان خاطر داشته باشید.

*

----------

